# need help choosing cpu cooler!



## fish00 (Sep 5, 2010)

within the next few weeks i will be buying a new cpu, mobo, and cooler

CPU: Intel i5-750

im deciding between 2 motherboards: ASUS P7P55D LGA 1156 Intel P55 ATX Intel Motherboa...

or 

ASUS P7P55 LX LGA 1156 Intel P55 ATX Intel Motherb...

and as far as the cpu cooler i am still deciding between a few lol, and i dont know which to get. FYI i dont wanna spend like over 60 on a cooler

here are what im looking at so far

ZALMAN CNPS10X FLEX CPU Cooler
and for the fans i was thinking some red led cooler master so it would match the rest of my fans and lights and what not

ZALMAN CNPS10X Performa 120mm Long life CPU Cooler

Thermaltake Frio Overclocking-Ready Intel Core i7 ...

COOLER MASTER Intel Core i7 compatible Hyper N 520...
although i think i would need to buy a 1156 bracket

COOLER MASTER Intel Core i7 compatible V8 RR-UV8-X...

Noctua NH-U9B SE2 92mm SSO CPU Cooler

i will be overclocking but not anything crazy. prly just around 3.0-3.2

any help would be appreciated


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 5, 2010)

For 3.0-3.2 you really don't need any of those. I'm sure googling would tell you which is better, but I see this decision coming down to looks over performance anyways.

Honestly I say go cheap and get the Cooler Master Hyper 212!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 5, 2010)

I agree with peet, partially, for that 750 to shine you will want to go to 3.6Ghz+. With that said go up to the Frio and never look back.

EDIT:

Also regarding motherboard, this is a really nice one that's in your budget.
ASRock P55 Extreme LGA 1156 Intel P55 ATX Intel Mo...


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 5, 2010)

First of all, for the board, avoid the P7P55 LX.  I just bought one and while it is a solid board for running stock, and even mild overclocks, it just isn't nearly as good for overclocking as the P7P55D.  The main reason behind this is the rather poor 4+1 PWM setup, while the P7P55D has a 12+2 setup which makes a huge difference when overclocking the Quad-Cores.

As for the cooler, I if had to pick between all of those, I think I would go with the Frio.


----------



## fish00 (Sep 6, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I agree with peet, partially, for that 750 to shine you will want to go to 3.6Ghz+. With that said go up to the Frio and never look back.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



i dono though im a lil hesitant to go for a asrock motherboard because i dont really know anything about them, also those heat sinks on the motherboard by the cpu are very high and may interfere with a push pull cpu cooler if i decide to go that route, cause the back fan may not be high enough


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 6, 2010)

+1 on the Hyper 212. I've used them on everything from 9850BE's to i7-860's. Great cooler for the price!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hyper 212+ with scythe Gentle Typhoon 1850 or http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27971


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 6, 2010)

I use a Hyper 212+.... And it has done good for me on a Q9550 @ 4.2 Ghz / a i5 750 @ 4.25Ghz / and a i7 860 (Just got it so haven't gone as far yet) @ 3.6 Ghz.

The point is that it is cheap.... but it's performance is one of the best out there. It trades blows with coolers that are $40 to $70 dollars more expensive then it.

Plus I believe it is compatible with any modern socket out there.

So the fact that you aren't clocking that high .... but it gives you room if you want too. Plus the low price of it. I would say go for it.

The only down side is that it is not as flashy as some of the other coolers out there. But that can be changed some what. You can easily add some high flow LED fans if that is what your into.

But even so.... I still think it looks really intimidating and bad ass.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> I use a Hyper 212+.... And it has done good for me on a Q9550 @ 4.2 Ghz / a i5 750 @ 4.25Ghz / and a i7 860 (Just got it so haven't gone as far yet) @ 3.6 Ghz.
> 
> The point is that it is cheap.... but it's performance is one of the best out there. It trades blows with coolers that are $40 to $70 dollars more expensive then it.
> 
> ...



this ^^^^ except the noctua D14 and megahalem can eat it for breakfast

EDIT: get the asus P7P55D motherboard


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 6, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> this ^^^^ except the noctua D14 and megahalem can eat it for breakfast
> 
> EDIT: get the asus P7P55D motherboard



Well they do beat it.... but eat it for breakfast is a different story. I have been building for a long time. And have owned both of those coolers that you named above. While they are better.... no doubt. They don't eat it for break fast. I think Average between the two.... I saw a 3c to 4c difference. Plus the idle temps were actually better with my Hyper 212+ compared to the "megahalem"  (Now mind you I have always had well ventilated cases so that could be helping my Hyper 212+ but not that much)

But what ever the difference may be anyway.... it doesn't change the fact that it is not worth the extra $40 to $70 bucks for those. 

The only way (After you get to a cretin point) you are going to see any huge temp difference with coolers is.... by switching from Air to Water cooling. That is when you will start seeing 10c to 15c differences. 

Sure if we were talking about him doing some extreme overclocking on air like 4.5 or 4.7Ghz and he wanted that extra 200mhz.... then I would agree with you. Then the 3c to 4c extra would be a big deal. 
But at 3200 mhz shoot he could get away with almost a stock cooler let alone having to worry about paying that much more for a cooler compared to the Hyper 212+

**** BTW My opinion is *****

Cooler Master Hyper 212 + with Delta fans FTW..... 3400 RPM's of cooling action man


----------



## fish00 (Sep 6, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Well they do beat it.... but eat it for breakfast is a different story. I have been building for a long time. And have owned both of those coolers that you named above. While they are better.... no doubt. They don't eat it for break fast. I think Average between the two.... I saw a 3c to 4c difference. Plus the idle temps were actually better with my Hyper 212+ compared to the "megahalem"  (Now mind you I have always had well ventilated cases so that could be helping my Hyper 212+ but not that much)
> 
> But what ever the difference may be anyway.... it doesn't change the fact that it is not worth the extra $40 to $70 bucks for those.
> 
> ...




ya delta fans are amazing but if i got those it would cost more then the cooler itself lol and arent they really thick? that may cause an issie

but i was thinking about these fans:
COOLER MASTER R4-L2R-20CR-GP 120mm Red LED Case Fa...

i know they arent the best fans out their but will they do the job if u put them in push pull?

the reason y i want red led fans is cause my case is all black and already came with some red led fans

also i see u have your 750 oc at 3.8, what do ur temps run at and what are ur settings at to get that overclock


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Well they do beat it.... but eat it for breakfast is a different story. I have been building for a long time. And have owned both of those coolers that you named above. While they are better.... no doubt. They don't eat it for break fast. I think Average between the two.... I saw a 3c to 4c difference. Plus the idle temps were actually better with my Hyper 212+ compared to the "megahalem"  (Now mind you I have always had well ventilated cases so that could be helping my Hyper 212+ but not that much)
> 
> But what ever the difference may be anyway.... it doesn't change the fact that it is not worth the extra $40 to $70 bucks for those.
> 
> ...



dude ive been building for 4 years. dont think just because im new on here i havent been building for a while. i moved to this forum because of the overclock.net forum was getting ridiculously over populated of 12 year olds. all the 212 needs is a gentle typhoon since the fins arent very dense and close together the fan doesnt have to work so hard to push air through it unlike the TRUE where it needs like a San Ace to achieve the proper temps



fish00 said:


> ya delta fans are amazing but if i got those it would cost more then the cooler itself lol and arent they really thick? that may cause an issie
> 
> but i was thinking about these fans:
> COOLER MASTER R4-L2R-20CR-GP 120mm Red LED Case Fa...
> ...



NO those fans arent good for heatsinks. those are good for case fans but not on heatsinks. take a look at the Scythe gentle typhoon 1850rpm fan. the static pressure and cfm to noise ratio is unbeatable

or just get one of these and be done with it. nothing can beat a san ace as a heatsink and radiator fan. not even delta

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27971


----------



## fish00 (Sep 6, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> NO those fans arent good for heatsinks. those are good for case fans but not on heatsinks. take a look at the Scythe gentle typhoon 1850rpm fan. the static pressure and cfm to noise ratio is unbeatable
> 
> or just get one of these and be done with it. nothing can beat a san ace as a heatsink and radiator fan. not even delta
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27971



newegg is out of stock of the scythe fans

and is that performance-pcs site good? i have never heard of it


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

fish00 said:


> newegg is out of stock of the scythe fans
> 
> and is that performance-pcs site good? i have never heard of it



yeah its great. buy one of those san aces then. i buy all my stuff from performance-pcs when it comes to modding and cooling


----------



## fish00 (Sep 6, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah its great. buy one of those san aces then. i buy all my stuff from performance-pcs when it comes to modding and cooling



that site does have the typhoon fans so which one is the best? and if i go with the typhoon should i get 2 fans?


----------



## fish00 (Sep 6, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Well they do beat it.... but eat it for breakfast is a different story. I have been building for a long time. And have owned both of those coolers that you named above. While they are better.... no doubt. They don't eat it for break fast. I think Average between the two.... I saw a 3c to 4c difference. Plus the idle temps were actually better with my Hyper 212+ compared to the "megahalem"  (Now mind you I have always had well ventilated cases so that could be helping my Hyper 212+ but not that much)
> 
> But what ever the difference may be anyway.... it doesn't change the fact that it is not worth the extra $40 to $70 bucks for those.
> 
> ...



hey can u by anychance link me to the fans and those silver grills u got? so i can weigh in that option

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37377&stc=1&d=1281394780

hehe that looks so sick


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

fish00 said:


> hey can u by anychance link me to the fans and those silver grills u got? so i can weigh in that option
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37377&stc=1&d=1281394780
> 
> hehe that looks so sick



uhhh. why why?? grills are so lame! just leave it. dont put a grill on a fan thats inside the case that cant harm you


----------



## erocker (Sep 6, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> uhhh. why why?? grills are so lame! just leave it. dont put a grill on a fan thats inside the case that cant harm you



Unless the side of the case stays of and you have kids or cats. That can end in a big fail. The hair on my cat's tail never grew back properly.


----------



## fish00 (Sep 6, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> uhhh. why why?? grills are so lame! just leave it. dont put a grill on a fan thats inside the case that cant harm you



i dono it adds a cool looking accent, and my case has a window. Really tho i wish there was some good red led fans but good fans dont have leds


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

erocker said:


> Unless the side of the case stays of and you have kids or cats. That can end in a big fail. The hair on my cat's tail never grew back properly.



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

fish00 said:


> i dono it adds a cool looking accent, and my case has a window. Really tho i wish there was some good red led fans but good fans dont have leds



yep thats what you must sacrifice if you want good cooling


----------



## fish00 (Sep 6, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yep thats what you must sacrifice if you want good cooling



so should i get 2 of those typhoon fans if i go with those? or will one be fine?

also i thought i would just add these here for fun, its my setup

Inside:
everything is the same right now except i got a new cd drive so no more IDE cables 






sadly my power supply cords arent that long so the cpu power cable and the motherboard power cable i could not hide behind the mobo tray
but i did use the hide one sata cable behind the other trick 

Outside/Desk:


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 6, 2010)

What CPU cooler is that? It's trippy looking.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

yeah one typhoon would be fine but id get the san ace personally. its a great fan. best built fan out there and they will never die


----------



## fish00 (Sep 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> What CPU cooler is that? It's trippy looking.



that cooler is this one

ZEROtherm BTF90 92mm Silent UFO CPU Cooler


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

fish00 said:


> that cooler is this one
> 
> ZEROtherm BTF90 92mm Silent UFO CPU Cooler



yeah ditch that think and get the 212 and the San Ace fan


----------



## fish00 (Sep 6, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah one typhoon would be fine but id get the san ace personally. its a great fan. best built fan out there and they will never die



how loud is the san ace?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

fish00 said:


> how loud is the san ace?



really quiet. a nice hum. stick it on a fan control though. its much nicer on a fan controller


----------



## fish00 (Sep 6, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> really quiet. a nice hum. stick it on a fan control though. its much nicer on a fan controller



i have no fan controller can u link me to a cheap one?

also i looked at ur created post and found a pic of the fan on ur heatsink, it looks really thick

would it clear all ram slots on this motherboard?
ASUS P7P55D LGA 1156 Intel P55 ATX Intel Motherboa...

i doubt i will use all 4 but in the future if i want 4 more gigs of ram or something


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

fish00 said:


> i have no fan controller can u link me to a cheap one?
> 
> also i looked at ur created post and found a pic of the fan on ur heatsink, it looks really thick
> 
> ...



well just get ram with low heat spreaders not the high ridiculous ones

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...ge=product_info&cPath=36_48&products_id=27855

cheap fan controller

and the fan is 38mm thick its not the normal 25mm thick like normal case fans. this is because its meant for heatsinks and radiators. the thicker the fan the more of an angle there is with the fan making the air being pushed much more stronger hense the better static pressure


----------



## fish00 (Sep 6, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> well just get ram with low heat spreaders not the high ridiculous ones
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...ge=product_info&cPath=36_48&products_id=27855
> 
> cheap fan controller



lol where do you wire that thing? does it just sit in the case?

and btw thank you so much you have been a massive amount of help haha


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

fish00 said:


> lol where do you wire that thing? does it just sit in the case?
> 
> and btw thank you so much you have been a massive amount of help haha



thats what im here for. and the wire gets plugged into the little black thing and then into the motherboard cpu fan slot then to the fan. and yeah it just sits at the bottom of the case.


----------



## fish00 (Sep 6, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> thats what im here for. and the wire gets plugged into the little black thing and then into the motherboard cpu fan slot then to the fan. and yeah it just sits at the bottom of the case.



hmm i dono if i like it just sitting at the bottom, looks a lil messy lol

i found this one tho

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...ge=product_info&cPath=36_48&products_id=25026

you can mount it at the front of ur case using a 3.5 drive bay, which my case doesnt exactly have a 3.5 but you can use a converter that came with the case to make it a 3.5

that would look much better in my eyes.

what level should i have the fan at with the fan controller tho?

like 3/4 on the dial?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

fish00 said:


> hmm i dono if i like it just sitting at the bottom, looks a lil messy lol
> 
> i found this one tho
> 
> ...



its really not that bad. i have the same one and i just route the cable behind the motherboard tray and then back in at the top where it plugs into the fan. its quite nice

and that evercool one isnt very good it cant do full 12v output power.


----------



## fish00 (Sep 6, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> its really not that bad. i have the same one and i just route the cable behind the motherboard tray and then back in at the top where it plugs into the fan. its quite nice
> 
> and that evercool one isnt very good it cant do full 12v output power.



hmm i didnt even think about the 12v thing lol

where do you have the lil fan controler thing in ur case exactly?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

fish00 said:


> hmm i didnt even think about the 12v thing lol
> 
> where do you have the lil fan controler thing in ur case exactly?



sitting at the bottom right next to the PSU. you can get double sided tape and tack it up on the 3.5 hard drive bay wall. thats what we did with my friend cm scout


----------



## fish00 (Sep 6, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> sitting at the bottom right next to the PSU. you can get double sided tape and tack it up on the 3.5 hard drive bay wall. thats what we did with my friend cm scout



hmm i still dont know about that haha i would like easy access to it

what about this one?
Scythe KQ01-BK-3.5 "KAZE Q" Fan Controller
that would also look rly nice with my case i think


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

fish00 said:


> hmm i still dont know about that haha i would like easy access to it
> 
> what about this one?
> Scythe KQ01-BK-3.5 "KAZE Q" Fan Controller
> that would also look rly nice with my case i think



i can understand that. and that fan controller is garbage. i had another scythe controller and it broke after like the first couple months. no bueno! Id really just stick it out and the the gelid one i showed you. you can even take out a pci e slot cover and hang it out the back of your case and take double sided tape to tack it to the back of your case or something.


----------



## fish00 (Sep 6, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> i can understand that. and that fan controller is garbage. i had another scythe controller and it broke after like the first couple months. no bueno! Id really just stick it out and the the gelid one i showed you. you can even take out a pci e slot cover and hang it out the back of your case and take double sided tape to tack it to the back of your case or something.



yeah haha
how long have u had the fan controller?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

fish00 said:


> yeah haha
> how long have u had the fan controller?



3 years lol


----------



## fish00 (Sep 6, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> 3 years lol



i dono if this will make any sense to you but behind the removable front panel there is a hole that i could wire the fan crontroller to the bottom of the front pannel out to the side of my case and use double sided tape to mount it on the side. because their is a little indent at the bottom of the front pannel to grab it to full it off

if you want i can take pics and show u what im talkin about. i dono how good it would look tho. i could always try that


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

fish00 said:


> i dono if this will make any sense to you but behind the removable front panel there is a hole that i could wire the fan crontroller to the bottom of the front pannel out to the side of my case and use double sided tape to mount it on the side. because their is a little indent at the bottom of the front pannel to grab it to full it off
> 
> if you want i can take pics and show u what im talkin about. i dono how good it would look tho. i could always try that



thats sounds fine dude.


----------



## fish00 (Sep 6, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> thats sounds fine dude.



also i just saw this review
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/coolermaster_hyper_212_plus/2.htm

are those gaps bad?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

fish00 said:


> also i just saw this review
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/coolermaster_hyper_212_plus/2.htm
> 
> are those gaps bad?



nah your fine

Would you mind if i gave you a little tip on how to apply TIM to a cooler like the 212 since the heatpipes are shown at the base??


----------



## fish00 (Sep 6, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> nah your fine
> 
> Would you mind if i gave you a little tip on how to apply TIM to a cooler like the 212 since the heatpipes are shown at the base??



do i mind? that would be amazing haha


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

fish00 said:


> do i mind? that would be amazing haha



alright so you see those little grey strips in between each heatpipe?? well take a your tube of tim and put a thin nice line of TIM on each of them.(except for the 2 far outside ones). this allows the TIM to spread all the way across in a nice layer for best heat transfer to the heatsink


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 6, 2010)

the 212 is basically a xigmatec or sunbeam cooler.  its a decent mid range cooler. you'll get good temps up to like 4ghz on a 750. on my venomous x i would get 60max at 4ghz that cooler should get a bit more probably 70 max. personally i would use 2 fans in push pull config


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> the 212 is basically a xigmatec or sunbeam cooler.  its a decent mid range cooler. you'll get good temps up to like 4ghz on a 750. on my venomous x i would get 60max at 4ghz that cooler should get a bit more probably 70 max. personally i would use 2 fans in push pull config



what? sunbeam coolers are garbage. and the xigmatek dark night is really nice one. the hyper 212 is comparable to a TRUE


----------



## fish00 (Sep 6, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> alright so you see those little grey strips in between each heatpipe?? well take a your tube of tim and put a thin nice line of TIM on each of them.(except for the 2 far outside ones). this allows the TIM to spread all the way across in a nice layer for best heat transfer to the heatsink



so just 3 thin strips of thermal grease?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

fish00 said:


> so just 3 thin strips of thermal grease?



yep


----------



## fish00 (Sep 6, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yep



how big of lines are u talkin about?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

fish00 said:


> how big of lines are u talkin about?



like a cm long and pretty thin


----------



## fish00 (Sep 6, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> like a cm long and pretty thin



when i get it and put the paste on, should i take it off after i install it to see if it spread good then just put it back on? or is that pointless?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

fish00 said:


> when i get it and put the paste on, should i take it off after i install it to see if it spread good then just put it back on? or is that pointless?



thats actually what your suppose to do. force it and put pressure on it yourself and twist in forward and backward motions and then lift it up check the spread if its good mount it


----------



## fish00 (Sep 6, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> thats actually what your suppose to do. force it and put pressure on it yourself and twist in forward and backward motions and then lift it up check the spread if its good mount it



o cause all times i have dont it i just use like a card to spread it around lol


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

fish00 said:


> o cause all times i have dont it i just use like a card to spread it around lol



NO NO! you want to make the heatsink spread it itself so there arent any air bubbles


----------



## erocker (Sep 6, 2010)

When I'm using someting like a waterblock, I spread it on with my finger in a plastic bag. With HDT coolers I'll fill in the gaps between the heatpipes with TIM (finger in the plastic bag again) and put a half-pea drop on the middle of the cpu then let the pressure even it out.. I've never once had any problems doing either method. 

Btw, removing the heatsink to see if you have good pressure pretty much nix's whatever method of spreading it on your doing anyways. It's not rocket science. You can put a blob in the middle of the CPU with pretty much any cooler and it's going to work. Just don't use too much or too little.


----------



## Zen_ (Sep 6, 2010)

The 212 is a great value at $30 shipped but you should also be considering the Cogage (aka Thermalright) True Spirit which sells for around $35. The True Spirit is right up there with the big boys when you start pumping up the heat from large overclocks at a much lower price. The Zalman, Frio, Cooler Master V series, etc. do well with stock speeds or a modest overclock but quickly fall behind with higher overclocks and heat. I learned that the hard way with my V8, which is also has a host of other annoyances and will be in the junk box soon. 

Here a member of the overclockers.com forum did some fan testing with the TRUE, Venomous X and Mega that may provide some insight into how various fans would perform with the True Spirit or 212 since they are basically the same design. The high speed 38mm fans of course led the pack, but the 1850 RPM GentleTyphoon also made a respectable showing with one fan. Tough call when you can almost buy a 3000 RPM Kaze _and_ a fan controller for the price of one GT.

Personally I would get the True Spirit and use the stock PWM fan for a modest overclock. Then when the inevitable itch for more sets all you'll need is a fan upgrade.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 6, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> what? sunbeam coolers are garbage. and the xigmatek dark night is really nice one. the hyper 212 is comparable to a TRUE



Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer outperforms the Dark Knight and the Hyper 212 by a a little bit.


----------



## fish00 (Sep 6, 2010)

Zen_ said:


> The 212 is a great value at $30 shipped but you should also be considering the Cogage (aka Thermalright) True Spirit which sells for around $35. The True Spirit is right up there with the big boys when you start pumping up the heat from large overclocks at a much lower price. The Zalman, Frio, Cooler Master V series, etc. do well with stock speeds or a modest overclock but quickly fall behind with higher overclocks and heat. I learned that the hard way with my V8, which is also has a host of other annoyances and will be in the junk box soon.
> 
> Here a member of the overclockers.com forum did some fan testing with the TRUE, Venomous X and Mega that may provide some insight into how various fans would perform with the True Spirit or 212 since they are basically the same design. The high speed 38mm fans of course led the pack, but the 1850 RPM GentleTyphoon also made a respectable showing with one fan. Tough call when you can almost buy a 3000 RPM Kaze _and_ a fan controller for the price of one GT.
> 
> Personally I would get the True Spirit and use the stock PWM fan for a modest overclock. Then when the inevitable itch for more sets all you'll need is a fan upgrade.



wow thanks for showing me that cooler, i found this on it. it performs really well

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2009/07/23/intel_core_i7_heatsink_roundup_q309/6

the only issue is i will HAVE to buy a 1166 bracket lol but those arent that much


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

fish00 said:


> wow thanks for showing me that cooler, i found this on it. it performs really well
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2009/07/23/intel_core_i7_heatsink_roundup_q309/6
> 
> the only issue is i will HAVE to buy a 1166 bracket lol but those arent that much



oh yeah i completely forgot about the Cogage cooler!!! and if you get the cogage you should definitely get the san ace fan!

the fin density and how close the fins are together will definitely benefit from the san ace. Its basically just a TRUE with copper heatpipes. the TRUE instantly benefited from a san ace when it was put on.

Also dont buy the Ultra Kaze. I have no idea what the deal is with people so obsessed with them, but they are terrible fans. yeah they move air but they are terribly build, Sleeve bearing, and under-volt terribly. They will start to click.

Since you can get the san Ace at performance-pcs theres no reason not to get it.


----------



## Zen_ (Sep 6, 2010)

The Kaze isn't that bad for the price ($8) but I would also take the SanAce @ $23 since it's available. Usually you have to order the industrial fans from a warehouse catalog for a premium price and high shipping cost for 1 or 2 fans because all the PC stores are out of stock. The GentleTyphoons can also be hard to find in stock for a reasonable price.

Oh and I forgot the True Spirit only comes with a 1366 mount...might be tricky to find a store that has both the heatsink and 1156 kit in stock.


----------



## fish00 (Sep 6, 2010)

Zen_ said:


> The Kaze isn't that bad for the price ($8) but I would also take the SanAce @ $23 since it's available. Usually you have to order the industrial fans from a warehouse catalog for a premium price and high shipping cost for 1 or 2 fans because all the PC stores are out of stock. The GentleTyphoons can also be hard to find in stock for a reasonable price.
> 
> Oh and I forgot the True Spirit only comes with a 1366 mount...might be tricky to find a store that has both the heatsink and 1156 kit in stock.



lol there are no good pc stores near me anyways. amazon has the cooler for 33 dollars and i can get an 1156 bracket from newegg so it wont be an issue. The only question i have is how does it perform better then come coolers that have 5 heatpipes and the true spirit only has 4?

is it just the way the fins and base are or something?


----------



## Zen_ (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't know much about thermal design theory but my guess would be that the True Spirit has thicker pipes, the distribution of heat from the pipes to fins is better and the fins themselves are more efficient. My V8 has 6 pipes per side but they way the fins are banked makes it very restrictive and thus less efficient with more heat. If you look closely at the True Spirit the fins are angled on all three axis which must make for better air flow.


----------



## fish00 (Sep 6, 2010)

Zen_ said:


> I don't know much about thermal design theory but my guess would be that the True Spirit has thicker pipes, the distribution of heat from the pipes to fins is better and the fins themselves are more efficient. My V8 has 6 pipes per side but they way the fins are banked makes it very restrictive and thus less efficient with more heat. If you look closely at the True Spirit the fins are angled on all three axis which must make for better air flow.



hmm aight that makes sense lol.

But whats the difference between a pin and backplate bracket or w/e

in one of the reviews i saw it compared the new and old one to each other, the new one has a pin backplate or something and i guess its better now

any ideas?


----------



## fish00 (Sep 6, 2010)

also would this 1156 mounting bracket work well?
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=46_173&products_id=26526

and would it be smart to get one of these?
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=46_173&products_id=24804
also with the san ace fan fit in that?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 7, 2010)

fish00 said:


> also would this 1156 mounting bracket work well?
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=46_173&products_id=26526
> 
> and would it be smart to get one of these?
> ...



okay hold one! which cooler are you getting?? Cogage?? if so ill make a list of everything you will need


----------



## fish00 (Sep 7, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> okay hold one! which cooler are you getting?? Cogage?? if so ill make a list of everything you will need



ya prly the cogage

and i would love you if u made a list


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 7, 2010)

fish00 said:


> ya prly the cogage
> 
> and i would love you if u made a list



alright. well of course you will need the cogage true spirit cooler

San Ace Fan
Fan Controller
Mounting Bracket

Im having a really hard time finding fan clips for the san ace fan since its not 25mm thick its 38mm


----------



## fish00 (Sep 7, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> alright. well of course you will need the cogage true spirit cooler
> 
> San Ace Fan
> Fan Controller
> ...



would these not work?
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=46_173&products_id=24804


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 7, 2010)

wow really all this to achieve 3.2Ghz?


----------



## fish00 (Sep 7, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> wow really all this to achieve 3.2Ghz?



ill prly oc it more then that.

but its rly not that much like u make it out to be


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 7, 2010)

in reality you can get to 3.6-3.8 on the stock cooler. Yes it will be warm, but I dont see you needing all the extras, you just need a cheapish, stock replacement. You dont need a Sans Ace or Deltas, thats is for the extremists, a fan controller wont even allow the fan to run at a full 12V, so why not just use the board to control it if you need more than PWM control.

Basically any 120mm tower cooler in the $20-40 are going to more than cover your needs.


----------



## Zen_ (Sep 7, 2010)

fish00 said:


> ...in one of the reviews i saw it compared the new and old one to each other, the new one has a pin backplate or something and i guess its better now
> 
> any ideas?



It's almost impossible to keep track of Thermalright's different mounts and which ones come with what heatsink. 

I believe you want this mounting kit, not the one nvidiaintelftw listed. If you order the True Spirit from FrozenCPU they add the Rev B mount on for 1156 and it's listed specifically for the True Spirit. 

It's really confusing. I'm praying that when my Silver Arrow gets here at the end of the week it will in fact mount onto an AM3 board. No doubt Thermalright makes great heatsinks but their different mounting kits, accessories, versions and now Cogage offshoot don't make it easy to understand their product.


----------



## fish00 (Sep 7, 2010)

Zen_ said:


> It's almost impossible to keep track of Thermalright's different mounts and which ones come with what heatsink.
> 
> I believe you want this mounting kit, not the one nvidiaintelftw listed. If you order the True Spirit from FrozenCPU they add the Rev B mount on for 1156 and it's listed specifically for the True Spirit.
> 
> It's really confusing. I'm praying that when my Silver Arrow gets here at the end of the week it will in fact mount onto an AM3 board. No doubt Thermalright makes great heatsinks but their different mounting kits, accessories, versions and now Cogage offshoot don't make it easy to understand their product.



nice find haha may have saved me some pain


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 7, 2010)

fish00 said:


> ya delta fans are amazing but if i got those it would cost more then the cooler itself lol and arent they really thick? that may cause an issie
> 
> but i was thinking about these fans:
> COOLER MASTER R4-L2R-20CR-GP 120mm Red LED Case Fa...
> ...



Actually I have a i7 860 @ 3.6 right now (I will be going allot further I just got it though so I am waiting till I get my other video card back from RMA.)

But anyway.... I had my i5 750 @ 3.8 also had it @ 4.0 and the max I had it was @ 4.25

The temps with the CM Hyper 212+ were as follows...(All done 20 Runs LinX 93% RAM)
@ 3.8 W/1.286 vcore & 1.19 VTT = MAX OVERALL 61c
@ 4.0 w/1.365 Vcore & 1.20 VTT = MAX OVERALL 65c 
@ 4.25 w/ 1.40 Vcore & 1.225 VTT = MAX OVERALL 71C

@ 3.8 Each core = 66c/59c/60c/61c
@ 4.0 Each core = 69c/61c/63c/64c
@ 4.25 Each core = 73c/69c/71c/72c

Of course those temps of each core varied by a degree or two at max load. These stability tests were done with a CM Hyper 212+ and the Delta fans. When I was using the CM Excalibur fans the temps were a little higher. But only by a Degree or two.

Plus in all fairness I own a very well ventilated case. So I am sure others with that cooler will have different results that are directly tied to their specific setup.

Not bad though huh?

Oh and if I ran Prime95 The temps were lower after 8 to 12 hours of testing. So I did not even bother to list them. 

I know I was blessed with a very good clocking i5 too. 

But none the less... those are very good temps if you ask me  The CM hyper 212+ kept my i5 750 @ temps under Intel's max Thermals. So I was happy. Of course I also got the feeling that If I went higher... the CM Hyper 212+ would have started to get worse. It felt like I was reaching it's limits at 4.25 Ghz. But since this guy is only planning on doing a very mild overclock. It should be fine for him.


----------



## fish00 (Sep 7, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Actually I have a i7 860 @ 3.6 right now (I will be going allot further I just got it though so I am waiting till I get my other video card back from RMA.)
> 
> But anyway.... I had my i5 750 @ 3.8 also had it @ 4.0 and the max I had it was @ 4.25
> 
> ...



thx for those numbers but i think i changed my mind and i think im gonna get the thermalright (Cogaga) true spirit


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 7, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> For 3.0-3.2 you really don't need any of those. I'm sure googling would tell you which is better, but I see this decision coming down to looks over performance anyways.
> 
> Honestly I say go cheap and get the Cooler Master Hyper 212!



or the Hyper TX3 which is even cheaper.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 7, 2010)

fish00 said:


> would these not work?
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=46_173&products_id=24804



nope, but these will

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9...ge_True_Spirit_Venomous-X_-_FWC-120-U120.html


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 7, 2010)

fish00 said:


> thx for those numbers but i think i changed my mind and i think im gonna get the thermalright (Cogaga) true spirit



youll have more head room to go higher on overclocks which you will. overclocking becomes an addiction


----------



## trickson (Sep 7, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> youll have more head room to go higher on overclocks which you will. overclocking becomes an addiction



Yes it is ! I am Addicted to over clocking but you would be better off going with a water cooling setup for really cool temps and rockin fast over clocks . 
But a thermalright (Cogaga) true spirit should be fine for some good over clocks as well .


----------



## fish00 (Sep 7, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> nope, but these will
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9...ge_True_Spirit_Venomous-X_-_FWC-120-U120.html



arent those the same clips that come with the cooler?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 7, 2010)

fish00 said:


> arent those the same clips that come with the cooler?



idk probably lol


----------



## Zen_ (Sep 7, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> or the Hyper TX3 which is even cheaper.



Amazon has the 212 for $30 shipping so it's only like $5 cheaper...doesn't seem worth it. 

Spend $30 (shipped) and get the 212 from Amazon. 

Spend $50 (shipped) and get the True Spirit and 1156 kit from SVC. 

With either choice if you want additional cooling capacity later get the SanAce and a fan controller. They both come with PWM fans that will be more than adequate for the overclocks you're looking for initially but would benefit from higher performance fans. However, the True Spirit would be better for more extreme heat in the event that you wanted a higher overclock.  

That makes the most sense to me.


----------



## fish00 (Sep 7, 2010)

Zen_ said:


> Amazon has the 212 for $30 shipping so it's only like $5 cheaper...doesn't seem worth it.
> 
> Spend $30 (shipped) and get the 212 from Amazon.
> 
> ...



i know that i would be fine with the stock fan with the spirit but i think i might buy a 1850rpm Scythe Gentle Typhoon

i found a link to where someome compared that fan with the stock and of course it was only a few degree diff but also a lot more quiet which is kind of important to me. And seeming how i will prly only overclock to 3.6 i should be fine.

or i might go with the cooler master Excalibur  seeming how they are about the same price on SVC

which one would be better?

i know the Excalibur has about the same DB but also fans have diff tones and the GT is like a deep on that is harder to hear.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 7, 2010)

fish00 said:


> i know that i would be fine with the stock fan with the spirit but i think i might buy a 1850rpm Scythe Gentle Typhoon
> 
> i found a link to where someome compared that fan with the stock and of course it was only a few degree diff but also a lot more quiet which is kind of important to me. And seeming how i will prly only overclock to 3.6 i should be fine.
> 
> ...



im telling you your better off with the San Ace. and the Excalibur fans are garbage!!!!


you cannot be worried about noise anymore. your using after market cooling for overclocking. theres going to be some noise


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 8, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> im telling you your better off with the San Ace. and the Excalibur fans are garbage!!!!
> 
> 
> you cannot be worried about noise anymore. your using after market cooling for overclocking. theres going to be some noise



The Excalibur are not garbage. They are not that bad. They are not worth $25 dollars each but they are not garbage. They come completely apart  nicely for easy cleaning. 

They also have nice CFM and Static Pressure. 

But they aren't as good as I thought they would be. Now They did do the job until I got the Delta fans. 
My personal opinion on them is that they are up there with some Scythe fans. Not as good as some Scythe fans but allot better then most of them.

If you ask me... and you are concerned with noise though.... you are looking at the wrong types of fans all together.

Since there is only going to be a small overclock. Something like the R4's from Cooler Master would do. They run 2000 RPM are decently quite and have a static pressure of 69 CFM. 

Two of those in a Push pull on a CM hyper 212+ would do just fine at an overclock of 3.2Ghz.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 8, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> you cannot be worried about noise anymore. your using after market cooling for overclocking. theres going to be some noise



Tell Noctua and quite a few others that


----------

